# Feedback on LPU(Lovely Professional University)



## nitish_mythology (May 15, 2008)

Well as it has turned out to be... i have not done well in any Enterance exam, gt 9000+ in SRM,11000+ in Manipal n 40000+ in VIT.

Now I have got some backup option LPU (Lovely Professional University Jalandhar)
Dad says he can get me there 

Anyone from punjab can guide me about it???

Ps: Even trying for Sathyabhama Univ (Chennai) ,Lets say if I can get there... Its really good but I am not sure about my admission there.
Is the admission on Sathyabhama purely on the basis of 12th marks?? It seems so frm the application..


----------



## narangz (May 15, 2008)

Hi,

The campus seems to be quite good however not sure about studies.

Where are you from?

Which stream are you interested in? In which class are you going to be admitted?


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

how do u know ur rank in manipal already?


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

I remember Lovely Sweets


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 15, 2008)

I am from Uttrakhand... n applying for Btech Csc..
@confused
Check ur application status on manipal website.

Ps: Confirmed about Sathyabhama univ...Admission is purely on percentage! Lets see if I find a way in!


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

^^how to proceed next?
why the hell did they release the result so early? i mean one cant decide before all other results are announced...


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 15, 2008)

^^
You seem quite confused...lolz.  whts ur rank by the way??


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> @confused
> You seem quite confused...lolz.  whts ur rank by the way??


i got 4800+.
btw - i took one year drop for jee. so dont compare our ranks. (anyway i got a better rank last year)


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 15, 2008)

wht do u want to opt for?? If its CS then u might find it a bit difficult!
Donate 10lakhs n u r in


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

i dont think my rank is CS material.
anyway the counselling details are here: *www.manipal.edu/manipalsite/Users/admissionsubpage.aspx?PgId=10


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 15, 2008)

Forget Manipal if u want CS.. thts all i can say!
Else pay a heavy amount..n I dont think u wll do tht,coz u have dropped one year!


----------



## confused (May 16, 2008)

^^i am not crazy about CS. in fact i am ready to do anything that has a bit of scope.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

get IT


----------



## confused (May 16, 2008)

^^arey, first have to wait for all other results (jee, aieee, mht-cet)
btw - my rank in manipal will not easily get me a good branch. its one of the last ranks.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

there is a chance to change branch after first year results if u score good %age


----------



## confused (May 16, 2008)

^^umm thats interesting. hehe.


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

satyabhama is good.it was very famous a decade back 
Why not try PSG Engg college,Kumaraguru,Amruta,VLB Janki Ammal coimbatore,Kongu Engg college Erode,Vinayaka salem etc?
they are famous and good!but vinayaka got ragging problem(give paise to avoid ragging )


----------



## confused (May 16, 2008)

^^AFAIK some of the those u mention have separate entrance xams, some only thru TN-CET.


----------



## xbonez (May 16, 2008)

umm, since u guys are talking about Manipal..i'd like to butt in and pose a question of my own...my rank in manipal is 1782...what're my chances of getting a seat in manipal and what're my chances of getting a seat in CS/Comp Engg in manipal


----------



## gary4gar (May 16, 2008)

Lovely Sweets are famous.

I have eaten their sweet many times

@nitish
so buddy, what haPPened?
where did you miss?


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 16, 2008)

^^
I didnt prepare anything yaar..Boards ke baad kuch revision bhi nahi kiya..  
Well it seems that I wll get into Sathybhama  ... Taking LPU as back up option!


----------



## narangz (May 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> I remember Lovely Sweets





gary4gar said:


> Lovely Sweets are famous.
> 
> I have eaten their sweet many times



In Pune & Jaipur? 

@Nitish- Dude I suggest DIT:
*www.dit.edu.in/

My friends have studied there & they always say it's an excellent college.

Have a look at CEC Mohali:
*www.cecmohali.org/

I dont know much about CEC but have heard a lot.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 16, 2008)

^^ 
CEC...Admission through AIEEE?


----------



## narangz (May 16, 2008)

It's CET I guess by PTU check the admission procedure there on the website.
I am not sure if CET has already been taken.


----------



## gary4gar (May 16, 2008)

@narangz
No, in Ludhiana, punjab


----------



## narangz (May 16, 2008)

Offtopic:
@Gary:
Ah! Okay!
_Nitish ko mooh to meetha karana parega_ after admission


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

narangz said:


> In Pune & Jaipur?


been to Jammu, Chandigarh


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 16, 2008)

[offtopic:] If I get into Sathyabhama...then sweets for sure!  [/offtopic]
i think,getting into LPU is not a v big deal..


----------



## narangz (May 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> been to Jammu, Chandigarh



Nice....


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 16, 2008)

_
 (offtopic)^^narangz
where do u live??? Well I am from Almora(Uttrakhand) aur yahan ki Baal Mithai bahut famus hai! 

_
Dont u thnk most of the posts r crap in this thread?? Just one review!


----------



## nandini kumari (Apr 23, 2009)

sahi kaha halwai kuch nahi karate na placement na kuch they jus want admission fees and discipline that all;;;;baaki kuch nahi inke pass!!building infrastructure only...........earn money from students fees they are greedy n bania 2222 hw cme sweets wala start a university with low grade facility n high grade fees

 just wasting money n time of students





narangz said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> _Abhe LPU mein mili tabh to sweets ley laio afterall halwaaiyon ki university hai _ _Kya pata target dein sweets bechne ka_


----------

